# Trivia 8/1



## luckytrim (Aug 1, 2018)

trivia 8/1
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1918, over 100 waiters were arrested  for plotting to  poison bad tippers in Chicago.

1. Where could you look  to see the alpenglow?
2. What was 'Kit' Carson's first name?
3. Movie  Quote ;
"Oh, I know it's a rock, I know. But let's just pretend for a minute  that
it's a seed, alright?"
(Hint; a Pixar film)
4. By what name is the  game Reversi also known?
5. Who did Jacqueline's sister, Lee, marry thus  making her a princess?
6. Who Said That ??
"Television has brought murder  back into the home - where it belongs"
7. Who Am I ??
I was instrumental  in the invention of the car radio and the eight-track
tape player but I am  more known for the corporate and private jets that bear
my name.
8. What  is the capital city of Western Australia?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
James  Madison is the only future POTUS to have been wounded in the
Revolutionary  War.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  a Mountain at sunset
2. Christopher
3. "A Bug's Life"
4. Othello
5.   Stanislaus Radziwill
6.  Alfred Hitchcock
7. I am William Lear
8.  Perth

CRAP !!
Three future Presidents did Military service during the  Revolutionary War;
George Washington Continental Army, Virginia Regiment  French and Indian War
and American Revolution
Thomas Jefferson Virginia  Militia - Did not see action.
James Madison Virginia Militia - Did not see  action
None of these suffered any wounds.


----------

